# The year 2022 in review



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Looking back this past year in regards to performances: My work for flute and piano received its second performance in New York and a new work for trumprt and piano premiered in Texas in March. Also in March a new work for string orchestra was premiered in Ohio. Then in May, two of my three movement Trombone Sonata were premiered in Texas (more about that below). A vocal song was given two online performances; once in May and the next in November. Finally, my Christmas tone poem was premiered last week by a community orchestra in Pennsylvania.

Looking back this past year in regards to works composed: (1) A full orchestra piece (2) a chamber orchestra piece (3) a set of inventions for organ (4) two episodes for bassoon and piano was completed (the first written long ago; while the second was left unfinished until this year) (5) a work for five percussionists and (6) a piece for harp.

Looking ahead to next year in regards to performances (bearing in mind anything could fall through): The piece for five percussionists (mentioned above) is to be premiered in late February, while the complete trombone sonata (mentioned above) is to be performed on tour at a mininmum of 4 places this spring and my double concerto for trumpet, trombone and wind ensemble is to be premiered in late September and then professionally recorded. Also a professionally recorded organist said he would be doing my set of inventions (mentioned above) either just recording it or performing it or both.

Looking ahead in regards to composing: I’ll start off by writing a lively single movement orchestra piece that is playable by strong high schoolers with active percussion. I know that I want to write a set of pieces for string quartet that profile some female literary characters. And I have something in mind for solo piano that will allow for flexibilty of expression. What else? …. ?


----------

